# Backstories and Blueprints



## onq (20 Mar 2011)

Groups of Irish business people are playing in the backwaters in terms of influence and amounts apart perhaps from Sutherland.
There is a bigger picture to all of this and much as some on AAM may view this as an inconvenient truth, I will continue to remind us all of it.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=23762

For people at this level - the control of the money supply even groups like the Bilderbergers are merely a means of dissemination of their intent, as opposed to the method of controlling the world.
Everything - the running of a country, the stock markets, the value and control of scarce comomodities, the use of derivatives and credit default swaps - its all so much distraction for underlings.

Control of money is where its at - chipped, recorded, legalised, uniform.
Of course as a monolith, it creates even more wealth for the very few.

The only good thing is that monoliths are inherently unstable and vulnerable to a single form of attack.
Looking at the strategy outlined above, of which I have read elsewhere in many places, you get the feeling that the Masters of the Universe aren't too bright.

ONQ.


----------

